
Kurento WebRTC Media Server 6.7: Moving Forward - j1elo
https://www.kurento.org/blog/kurento-67-moving-forward
======
j1elo
Hi, we are happy to officially announce the new release 6.7 of Kurento, the
WebRTC Media Server!

It has been available for some days in our repos, but now that version 6.7.1
has been fully published (including not only Kurento Media Server packages for
Ubuntu, but also Java API artifacts and a full documentation overhaul), it's
time to make it official!

Here is an archived copy of the blog post, in case it goes down due to a
traffic spike: [http://archive.is/qpRSJ](http://archive.is/qpRSJ)

Regards, the Kurento team.

